#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Επιλογή ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα

## tserpe

Τι λένε οι ειδικοι; Ενδιαφερομαι για ηλιακο θερμοσίφωνα και βλέπω πως γίνεται ένας πανικός απο τις διαφορετικές εταιρίες και από τιμες που υπάρχουν. 
Οι ερωτήσεις είναι πολλες
Πόσα λίτρα για κάθε ατομο;
Να είναι διπλής ή τριπλης ενέργειας;
Σε glass ή Inox;
Συλλέκτη τιτανίου;

----------


## Xάρης

Τριπλής ενέργειας για να καλύψεις κάθε περίπτωση.
Όταν δεν θα έχεις ήλιο.
Όταν δεν θα έχεις ήλιο και πετρέλαιο ή είναι καλοκαίρι βράδυ, τελείωσε το ζεστό νερό και δεν θέλεις για διάφορους λόγους να ανάψεις τον καυστήρα.

Ένα ντους σημαίνει κατανάλωση 80 lit νερού. Εννοείτε ότι δεν είναι όλο ζεστό. Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι παίρνουμε μισό κρύο από το δίκτυο και μισό ζεστό από το θερμοσίφωνο ( ο μείκτης στη μέση ακριβώς) τότε έχουμε 40lit/άτομο.
Άρα 160lit για τέσσερα άτομα.

----------

